# Gateway System Disk Wont boot, but,,,



## jodust (Mar 7, 2006)

Okay I got this gatway laptop thats getting buggy. Pulled out the Operating System Disc to do a reinstall but it wont boot, keeps trying to go to the recovery. I checked the bios and it is set to for DVD/CD Rom to boot up first. So, I pulled out my XP Pro disc that I use for my Desktop that I built its not an OEM disk its an actuall Retail Disc. Booted up the first try and tried to install XP pro. So can anyone of you brain childs out there give me a hand I would really appreciate it. 

Its a 
AMD Semperon 3300 2ghz
512 ram
64meg ati vid 
DVD Rom w/ burner
Gateway Laptop mx 6436


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Rather than using recovery CDs, you can use the recovery partition on the laptop. Look in your manual for instructions on restoring the laptop to the factory state without CDs. It will be a certain key combination at the Gateway logo. For example, it is Alt+F10 on my laptop.


----------



## jodust (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for your help I will try that. It's just irratating that the disk I have says on it ( To reinstall The operating systerm, Insert disc and reboot, Warning process erases everything) thats the jest of it. I would much rather do a clean install. But after many attempts it just wont boot. 

Next question Must i use the OEM disc. I have a XP Home SP2 disc. will that work with my CD Key? Or must i use Gateway OEMs.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

If it's xp home on the laptop, you can do either a fresh install or a repair install using that disk and the product key from the label on the laptop


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can use the retail disk, but you will have to manually install all the drivers. If you use the recovery partition, then all the drivers will be there for you.


----------

